# Worried about change in behavior update



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I've attached my original post at the bottom of this one so you can follow along if you want.

So I spent all weekend with bailey. We went to the farmers market, the park, even went to Ross to do some bargain shopping and she sat in the cart. She was SO happy! She was my old Bailey again. On Saturday when we got back to our house she hid for a few minutes before coming back out. But her behavior had changed completely. My roommate took his dog and was gone ALL weekend. And now my dog is happy! Is it because he is gone? Of course that's running through my mind. I even left her for a few hours alone in the house to see how she wold react when I came home. She was in the bathroom when I stepped through the front door but came out quickly when she saw me and didn't leave my side. This situation breaks my heart. Is she scared of my roommate?

I'm going to try to setup a webcam in my room to,orris to watch her. I have a pit in my stomach at the thought of leaving her here now. 


**Previous post**
Hey everyone,
I am really considered about my dog Bailey. We've had a LOT of changes in the last month.
We moved to Hawaii, I went back to work full time, we moved in with a roommate (stranger) and his dog. 
Well, the other dog in our new home has been great. Bailey can get scared easily of other dogs but he seems to let her be the boss. He mostly just lies around all day. He's a papillon. Not too big. Basically they do their own thing. I also have a male roommate. She seems to get along with him. She's super friendly and gets along with most people. 
So I started work this week. The first few days I came home and she was fine. Happy as can be to see me. My roommate and his new girlfriend are in and out throughout the day when I'm at work. I asked him how she was with me gone and he said she seemed happy all day.
Well the third and now fourth day of my new job I came home to Bailey hiding in the bathroom behind the toilet. She came out when she saw me and was really really excited jumping all over me. But then she went right back to the bathroom and wouldn't come out. I gave her treats and tried getting her to come out but she wouldn't! I had to pull her out to get her to go on a walk! She walked but kept stopping until I finally had to pick her up and bring her home. We got home and she went right back to the bathroom! I eventually went to bed and she didn't even join me until the middle of the night! She always sleeps with me. Today again I cannot get her to come out of her hiding place. I'm really concerned at this point. She also won't eat dinner. Her tail is between her legs and she's not herself. 
I'm pretty sure it's not the weather because she's had a few weeks to get used to it now. She was fine last week when I was around the whole time. I feel so guilty leaving her home with strangers as well, I text my roommate while at work today and he said bailey was happy and normal....but I get home and she's acting like a beaten child! WHat the heck!? Any ideas? I have to leave her for work...there's no going around that.
I am so sad and worried about this. I wait all day to get home and spend time with her and when I get there she's hiding!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Bailey. It definitely sounds like it could be something to do with the roommate / gf especially when he's fine when realising that it's you that gets back. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry that you're going through this. It's probably not easy , but I'd be looking for another roommate.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad to hear Bailey did better with you. I hope you can find out what's going on. 

For what it's worth, if it is because of the roommate or his dog(which it sounds like it might be), it could even be something they did unintentionally. Just throwing it out there as a possibility. Like I kicked Gustave by mistake once doing yoga, and now he runs and hides every time I bring out the mat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Could be the roommate or the other dog  .Poor scared baby. You must be so worried. The Nanny Cam is a great idea.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Please keep us updated. It will be very interesting to see what the Nanny Cam shows.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I really hope you can get to the bottom of this!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also wonder if there are any odd noises that may be scaring her. It may not be scary to you because you know what it is (other room shower, or truck outside, train, street noise), but it could be scary to Bailey.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update and glad you had some quality time with the old Bailey. Bless her heart...:wub: Hey, I don't know your whole situation here, but if possible I would ask your new RM to help you work on bonding Bailey with him and his dog. Walking them together is great and time playing with her. Even though she is shy, I think a lot of small dogs would be frightened with new surroundings. So you might find her (hopefully) just sleeping or quiet while your gone, and she might be running to bathroom when she comes home because she expects them to be in the home waiting, and she is going to 'her safe place' she has found when your gone. Can you ask him if he will go on walks so everyone can bond. This is most likey stressfull for Bailey and I agree with a CAM to see what's going on, but also just knowing my shy girl, I am thinking Bailey really needs more interaction and time to get to know all of them, people & dog. Is his dog a happy, loving dog, should tell you a lot.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the camera idea, this does sound strange and you never know about people you don't know very well. It could be something quite innocent, but it doesn't hurt to verify. Please keep us posted!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Also another thing can bother them I've heard is if there is ensense burning or odors that she is not used to.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Glad to hear Bailey did better with you. I hope you can find out what's going on.
> 
> For what it's worth, if it is because of the roommate or his dog(which it sounds like it might be), it could even be something they did unintentionally. Just throwing it out there as a possibility. Like I kicked Gustave by mistake once doing yoga, and now he runs and hides every time I bring out the mat.
> 
> ...


Good point. We all know how easily Maltese can get under the feet quickly. I am constantly looking down before making quick turns. So I'd warn them anyways about this behavior.


----------

